# RecipeDB - Hows Kolsch spalt?



## chefeffect (22/11/12)

Hows Kolsch spalt?  Ale - Kölsch  All Grain               1 Votes        Brewer's Notes BIAB recipe. Great beer easy to brew and tastes like a good clean lager. Basically used Kolsch yeast 2 #2575 which was not on the recipe list. Mashed 65.5 for 75 mins mash out 75.6 15 mins. Fermented at 18 deg for 3 weeks crashed chilled for 5 days and racked to secondary with gelatine as this yeast strain doesn't flocculate real well but has great lager qualities. Force carbonated and drank, sooo good!! Not sure what the go is with the recipe on Here first one added as only one proud enough to add:Beersmith OG 1.048, FG 1.008, 5.1%, 28.1 IBU, 7.5 EBC. EST ABV 5% EST FG 1.010   Malt & Fermentables    % KG Fermentable      3.25 kg JWM Export Pilsner    0.5 kg Weyermann Pale Wheat    0.45 kg JWM Light Munich       Hops    Time Grams Variety Form AA      35 g Select Spalt (Pellet, 4.8AA%, 60mins)    15 g Select Spalt (Pellet, 4.8AA%, 45mins)       Yeast     200 ml Wyeast Labs 2565 - Kolsch Yeast         19L Batch Size    Brew Details   Original Gravity 1.048 (calc)   Final Gravity 1.012 (calc)   Bitterness 32 IBU   Efficiency 70%   Alcohol 4.68%   Colour 8 EBC   Batch Size 19L     Fermentation   Primary 21 days   Secondary 21 days


----------



## beerbrewer76543 (22/11/12)

Looks dardy unna :beer:


----------



## chefeffect (22/11/12)

L_Bomb said:


> Looks dardy unna :beer:



Cheers mate, finally got the recipe done first one bit of stuffing around.


----------



## pat_00 (27/11/12)

looking to try brewing my first kolsch, this recipe might be the one.


----------



## donburke (27/11/12)

you can also try here for some more info regarding this style

http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...showtopic=13334

i find better results are had if using a german pils malt instead of the aussie, and mash cooler (63deg)

definitely one of my favourite styles


----------



## chefeffect (27/11/12)

Its a simple recipe tastes great. The German pils would be better, that's all I had and the color was a bit light, just inside the style range.. I couldn't find much info on the style or recipes, so came up with this one based on what I could find, the hops are great!!


----------



## donburke (27/11/12)

chefeffect said:


> Its a simple recipe tastes great. The German pils would be better, that's all I had and the color was a bit light, just inside the style range.. I couldn't find much info on the style or recipes, so came up with this one based on what I could find, the hops are great!!




yep, spalt is the definitive hop for a kolsch

i had the last glass last night, a total of four kegs brewed a couple of months ago all gone

time to brew some more


----------

